# M&M FEB 26th Off Road Race



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

weather looks good! also entry fees are going up to 15.00 for the first class and 5.00 for additional classes. new sign up sheets are being made to simplify and make it easier for me to register everyone. i plan on having a drivers meeting also to explain some common driving etiquet (sp), and to discuss a possible layout change. i also plan on having a printer ready!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds good to me! Hey marcus have you posted the results of the Feb 12 race?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, $15, inflation is terrible...lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

BIG DOE said:


> Sounds good to me! Hey marcus have you posted the results of the Feb 12 race?


yup!
http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/topic/1248/M-M-Off-Road-February-12-2011


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I was out this past saturday to ran a few packs through the slash. Had a lot of fun, the track is much improved over the past. I plan on racing out there with you guys just about every chance I get, but cant make it this saturday because I have a wedding to attend. 

I am also thinking of selling a few things and upgrading to a 8th scale electric later on this year. I am checking out the rc8be, looks nice. I plan on running the MMM with 2200kv motor on 4s.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Will it be wet or dry this weekend? If dry I wont worry about getting the new Bow-Fighters...lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

only watering enough to keep the dust down, should be able to keep the track packed all day. but its going to be overcast all week so the track will be more than likely a little moist, i think calipers may be the ticket! im not running buggy this week only SC.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully, my diffs dont eat up again, I can finally finish the race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What is it with you and diffs Karl???


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like tons of fun.... I won't be able to make it this time, I will be out of town


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Been out of racing for quite some time. I have several friends that are running some 1/10th scale 2wd trucks and interested in racing possibilities. Is anyone racing 1/10th scale 2wd vehicles any more? Not short course stuff but T4 stuff and entry level Evader ST type stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure, 2wd buggies are ran at the races if we get enough for the class, at least 3 for a class. 

I plan on getting the new Losi 2wd next month so there will be another added to the mix by April.



I think the rear diff wasn't shimmed correctly too much play on one of the rear bearings. Probably created too much play during the race. I removed the play and need to test now. Plan on going Friday and run a couple of packs through it.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Racing*

These guys have trucks, specifically Evader EXT2's. Yes, I know... but they used to race a long time ago and are getting back into it slowly.. With just 2 of them would they run them with the buggies or create their own class or run them in the novice? Just inquiring. I have an old B3 that I can run myself. Just looking to have some fun.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They would run with the buggies. Tell them to come through, I am sure Marcus and the other racers wouldn't mind. I wouldn't. I have an old T3 I can get together but, I already have two classes to run. Not sure about running a 3rd...lol.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Races*

Thanks for the info. I'll spread the word to them and see what turns up. Take care.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.pnsdigital.com/weather/widget_images/Houston/pns_next8days/470_268_110222123430.jpeg

Looking good!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ron, it's a pretty fair fight b/w 2wd buggy and ST on that track. If anything, trucks might have a slight advantage. I don't think we have enough of either one right now to justify a split, so probably all get run together. If numbers increase then we can talk about splitting.

Y'all have fun. Don't think I can make this one. Too much other stuff I need out of the way before RCP race.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be there with 2wd buggy and 4wd buggy.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sfleuriet said:


> I'll be there with 2wd buggy and 4wd buggy.


 Same here. Cant wait!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Same here. Cant wait!


Larry gonna make it out?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you gonna make it out? Will.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Larry said he's comin


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> Are you gonna make it out? Will.


Im planning on it so far. Gotta fix my cars including my SC. I broke all 3 in the mains at the river last weekend....even TQd truggy then broke out.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Im planning on it so far. Gotta fix my cars including my SC. I broke all 3 in the mains at the river last weekend....even TQd truggy then broke out.


Thats why i dont like running at the river too much. I always break there.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

i'll be there. 2wd, 4wd and Ebuggy.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

So, what time do the festivities start on Satyrday?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

11, i believe.


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

is m&m stocking any short course tires and rims, specifically sc10 rear. I love the fact they have house transponders, and i could get my sc10 ready in time since i getz paid friday......:dance:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Call them and see. if they don't, try rc hobby in sugar land, they might.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

RC hobby has enduros and maybe a caliber set. Dont remember. 

MnM not sure about their tire selection on than 8th scale. They might start stocking more race gear since they are having consistent races now.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

just got home from the track, its in good shape, FINALLY got the grounds keeper to listen to what i keep telling him to do! so the track should stay flat tomorrow.

The new Caster:

















i wont be able to run it tomorrow because i need some electronics and a bunch of testing! its 10th scale


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like they crossed the B44 with the RC8..lol. Can't wait to compete against it.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

what time do they open up the track


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there by 9:30


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks marcus for putting on a good race. I had a blast.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

that was an great SC race!! i started the first pile up, after the tone my truck pulled hard right and i ran into Brent. i did not have good traffic mojo today but managed to get back up to second and stay there, Willy was too far out there for me to catch, i think i got the quickest lap though! i will check and post up results later! two heats of 4w buggy, 2 heats of E buggy and two heats of SC! AWESOME


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Had fun today, in between the breakdowns that is...lol.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I missed this one, just got home from the wedding I had to attend.....I'm planning on making the next one though. I'll be out next saturday for some more practice. What tires did you guys like best today for SC? I like my M2 calibers out there so far.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a blast at M&M yesterday. All classes looked good but I think Short Course took the show.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

BIG DOE said:


> I had a blast at M&M yesterday. All classes looked good but I think Short Course took the show.


I saw all the action early in the race. Was tough to tell, but the anouncer kept saying there was a good race going on.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i had a good time sat. wish i could have done alittle better. now its time to work on the b44, and see what happened to it. Brendan had fun also. hopefully we can make it to the next race.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I had a blast as usual.

Can anybody stop Willy? He dominated both classes.


My truck is in a million pieces right now, time to get the thing working right.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i gave it my best in 1/8th buggy, but just couldnt catch him


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll have to make it to the next one. Guess i will have to stop Willy from winning in the SC Class. Hehe


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

smiley, you still have any of your 1/10 stuff or did you get rid of it?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, at least my 4wd buggy held together this time. I should break it down to inspect the gears to be sure though.

SC, maybe next time. Just wasn't staying together this week. 

Might add 2wd to the mix next time. Gettign ready for the 22.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time. Good races in ebuggy and 1/10 4wd. I let Willy win ebuggy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Nick, must have got tired of the hats and t-shirts then...lol.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, it was a great race. good, clean, fun racing.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i was trying to get back up there with you and wily, but a first turn pile up killed my chances. it was good fun. i lost my rear diff in my b44. never really messed with the diffs on those cars, but im getting ready to venture off into it.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

dont let wily jack with you to much Nick


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

in 1/10 4wd, Steve had a good lead but lucked out with a drive shaft and only had 2wd drive. Larry caught up and it was a good race.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

does marcus post the lap times, and results anywhere


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> does marcus post the lap times, and results anywhere


http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/forums/92/M-M-Off-Road-Race-Results

You can also go to Mylaps.com and register. Then put in your transponder numbers and lookup the date of the race. You can get laptimes from that day.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh, ok. sweet. i will have to do that.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, even me and Jason had a mini battle until, I screwed the pooch and flipped my rig. Still can't believe I did that. 

Rematch next time..lol.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

When the Losi 22 comes out, I'll be running 2wd again. Cant wait!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I already have my 22 on Pre-Order. Setting funds aside for it already..lol.

HB needs to put out that 2wd buggy so Smiley can have something to drive for them. 

Smiley, do you run their 4wd electric?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

They actually discontinued the 4wd. Untill they come come out with a 2wd and 4wd, I'll run Losi. Losi is also testing a new 4wd right now. But waiting untill the 22 comes, I cant wait. 2wd was the class a few years ago. Some people just dont know how fun 2wd is.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

10th scale electric is fun period. A lot more room to manuever and get off the line a lot easier..lol. 

I am assuming that Losi will just add a diff upfont on that 22 chassis and call it a 44 or something..lol. It seems very similar to the Durango 410. 

If their 4wd is a gear diff instead of ball diff, I would switch over myself. Right now I am just waiting for the 22nd..lol.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Can anybody stop Willy? He dominated both classes.


Man, I feel like I have a big red target on the back of my shoulders. Bring it suckas!

I needed a win after some bad luck at the river.....3 broken cars in 3 mains.

Hey Nick.....when are you gonna give up on that snow plow? I have been him heck all morning!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Hey Nick.....when are you gonna give up on that snow plow? I have been him heck all morning!


Not anytime soon! Unless you hook me up with a brushless Mugen


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

dont feel bad nick, both you guys beat me. lol. 
no target willy, just something to chase. lol. 
and we are going to mikes this weekend, so im sure ill get may butt handed to me again. lol. im gonna have to get there early, so i can get some practice in. lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

you just think you want smiley to get a 1/10 karl. You know how smooth he is with a 1/8? From years of 1/10 racing. Just one more spot you won't be getting ha ha!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris, Smiley won the TFT race in SC earlier this year! results should get posted later tonight.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Also the Gulf Coast Challenge with no practice.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris, I am thinking I will get better by racing the best. I think the more 10th I race the better I will get.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Smiley said:


> Also the Gulf Coast Challenge with no practice.


show off!! did you test the pistons yet? i need some feedback!


----------



## Zach7 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys i just wanted to say i had a blast out there saturday although i did not do any good at the racing part i learned a lot of things and i had a blast thanks guys see yall next weekend


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol Marcus. Have not had a chance to test the pistons, Too busy painting, lol. I only have about 25 bodies to paint right now.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

results posted SC a main got messed up somehow???

http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/topic/1255/M-M-Off-Road-February-26-2011?page=-1


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> Chris, Smiley won the TFT race in SC earlier this year! results should get posted later tonight.


I'm talking true 1/10, not 1/10 in name only LOL. Smiley is bad fast with 2wd buggy and truck. Don't tell him, but I'm trying to get Kevin to come out and run my B44 so he has to work. If we get Kev, Smiley, and Joor on the track running 2wd I'm going to sit back and watch!

P.S. I am always up for some 2wd SC if anyoen wants to run. As of yesterday afternoon, Jimmy Avila has an SC10. I assume he's planning to race some. Somebody talk to him Thursday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The place where I noticed I was slowest was the 180 out of turn 3. During the quals I would spin out and/or over shoot it. During my main I tried to ease better into it but, I still felt slow. 

Everywhere else I felt comfortable with for the most part. Still need to go out and get some more practice with the 44. To make it really interesting in the mains.


Marcus, how about 8-10 in the mains instead of six. If would make for some even more interesting racing. May even reduce time out there...lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> I'm talking true 1/10, not 1/10 in name only LOL. Smiley is bad fast with 2wd buggy and truck. Don't tell him, but I'm trying to get Kevin to come out and run my B44 so he has to work. If we get Kev, Smiley, and Joor on the track running 2wd I'm going to sit back and watch!
> 
> P.S. I am always up for some 2wd SC if anyoen wants to run. As of yesterday afternoon, Jimmy Avila has an SC10. I assume he's planning to race some. Somebody talk to him Thursday.


Watch out, because George Tabush just got a SC10 and likes it!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Watch out, because George Tabush just got a SC10 and likes it!


Awesome. So, with your pile, that makes 4.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> The place where I noticed I was slowest was the 180 out of turn 3. During the quals I would spin out and/or over shoot it. During my main I tried to ease better into it but, I still felt slow.
> 
> Everywhere else I felt comfortable with for the most part. Still need to go out and get some more practice with the 44. To make it really interesting in the mains.
> 
> Marcus, how about 8-10 in the mains instead of six. If would make for some even more interesting racing. May even reduce time out there...lol.


doesnt matter if its 8 or 10 if you have 12 racers, still have to have two heats and i dont want the B main to only have 2 people, thats a waste of time, as the crowd builds i will adjust accordingly.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I understand I guess.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

At most of the HARC races, when there are 12 people in a class we usually just lump them all into one main. People feel good about being in the A-main and it saves time without having to run a B-main for 3-4 people. 

12 cars on the track is not too many..........you'd be surprised how much better the racing gets!

Just a thought..........you might give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure if Meir's software will handle a 12 car main, it's pretty old.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

plus 12 cars on that track will be a lot of confusion. lol. poor corner marshalls.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They are running AutoScore and will only run up to 10 cars.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

tebone626 said:


> plus 12 cars on that track will be a lot of confusion. lol. poor corner marshalls.


And that's different from any other 12 car main how LOL? Just don't have to run as far to get them at M&M. :bounce:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't need nearly as many marshals either. A definate plus to M&M


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

since most of you run multiple classes its hard enough getting enough people to corner marshall, i think 12 is too many to run at this track its too small. right now im just splitting it up an allowing enough in the A for a bump up. there was more than 12 racers in all but 2w buggy anyway. im not going to have a 2 person B main. the way i see it if your good enough to get in the A or good enough to win the B than that is just how it falls. the 4w B main was halarious and full of drama, the top three were all good enough to race in the A!its much for exciting for a B racer to graduate into the A main than everyone in the same main all of the time. 
Dont know if any of you remember Steven Fareday from back in the day, he was sponser by associated, i just left his shop and he is ordering a 4w this week so the plot is getting thick!Robert Fulmer is also coming back with a truck! 4w mod is about to be even more serious! i was going to put an 1/8 sc together but there is really no need!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Marcus, there is no need for another class. We are having lots of fun the way it is right now. P.S just remember to TURN LEFT! on the first turn.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What happened to my truck????


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Blame Wily!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Its always Wily's fault


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Chris, it looks like I worked on it. lol


----------



## bbrace3m (Mar 9, 2011)

hello from michigan. i will be visiting my sister in The Woodlands and am interested in doing some texas style racing while im down there. I run mod or stock 2w buggy. I have a few questions. Could somebody post some pictures of the track? what classes are being ran? Any price, requiements(transponder,chassis protector)contact info and race schedule would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Chris, it looks like I worked on it. lol


Ha ha ha ha ha ha! If he puts it all back together and has a few parts left, it will look EXACTLY like you worked on it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

bbrace3m said:


> hello from michigan. i will be visiting my sister in The Woodlands and am interested in doing some texas style racing while im down there. I run mod or stock 2w buggy. I have a few questions. Could somebody post some pictures of the track? what classes are being ran? Any price, requiements(transponder,chassis protector)contact info and race schedule would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all


Saw your post in the Race Schedule thread but didn't want to clutter that thread. The races at M&M are all electric, mostly 1/10. Sounds like 2wd Mod would be your best bet. 4wd buggy, 4wd SC, and 1/8 e-buggy are also strong classes. 2wd SC is hit or miss, we're trying to get it going. Track is about 45 minutes south of the Woodlands. Don't know about pics, maybe I can get some this weekend. When are you coming down?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> Blame Wily!!!


AWESOME!

Nick the plow driver had to chime in too didnt he


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Nick the plow driver had to chime in too didnt he


lol


----------



## bbrace3m (Mar 9, 2011)

cjtamu said:


> Saw your post in the Race Schedule thread but didn't want to clutter that thread. The races at M&M are all electric, mostly 1/10. Sounds like 2wd Mod would be your best bet. 4wd buggy, 4wd SC, and 1/8 e-buggy are also strong classes. 2wd SC is hit or miss, we're trying to get it going. Track is about 45 minutes south of the Woodlands. Don't know about pics, maybe I can get some this weekend. When are you coming down?


 We are planning on early april, i dont know the forsure date, because thats when spring break is for me in gaylord. I also want to come down for a couple weeks in august before salmon season really fires up in lake michigan. i will try and get a forsure date


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Salmon season...lol. Yeah you're not in Texas lol. Might have to venture up there one day and see the Salmon migration...lol. and catch a few maybe.


----------



## bbrace3m (Mar 9, 2011)

kstoracing said:


> Salmon season...lol. Yeah you're not in Texas lol. Might have to venture up there one day and see the Salmon migration...lol. and catch a few maybe.


 gaylord, mi is where im at.


----------

